

Ask HN: Would you use a interview database? - themichael

I am playing with the idea of creating an interview database. You can subscribe to topics and receive an update whenever there is a new interview. Apart from that it is also possible to browse the database in the browser by topic,people etc. I feel there are so many great interviews lost in some blog archive. What do you think?
======
owls
Don't give away your ideas before you even start coding.

